# Iris color of Golden's eyes



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, there are varying eye colors that are acceptable. You need to look up the standard on the AKC website or the GRCA website to see what eye color should be...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a direct quote from the GRCA standard:
Color preferably dark brown; medium brown acceptable.

The fact that it specifically mentions dark and medium suggests that there were eye color variations when it was written.

All the goldens I have personally seen have had dark eyes. Though, I have heard folks mention goldens with lighter eyes.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The color does vary. I think Kasey's (in the picture) are pretty light and the color ranges to very dark. As I recall, the Golden breed standard mentions eye color. I think it says dark is preferred but medium brown is acceptable. Our Zeke's eyes were a medium brown and I thought they were somewhat more expressive than the very dark eyes of some Goldens.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Axl's eyes are light to medium brown. Angus, my 8 month old, 80 lb 'puppy' has very dark brown eyes.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sadie's are really dark. in most lights I can't differentiate between the pupil and the iris.


----------

